# Scrolling on my Samsung laptop touchpad not working...



## frogfeet123 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey all you wonderful tech-savvy people! I know this is probably an annoying question that gets asked all the time, but I honestly have no idea how to fix this. The two finger scrolling on my Samsung RF511 laptop has decided it wants to stop working. I haven't installed anything or done anything different, so I don't know why this is happening. 

Anyone out there willing to tell me how to fix this?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try reinstalling the TouchPad drivers/software from the Samsung website which you can find here: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/NP-RF511-S02US


----------

